# Canon EOS-1D C Firmware for 25p Coming in April



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 30, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/canon-eos-1d-c-firmware-for-25p-coming-in-april/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/canon-eos-1d-c-firmware-for-25p-coming-in-april/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>25P for Canon’s 4K DSLR

</strong>Well, <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/canon-eos-1d-c-information/" target="_blank">the 25P firmware we talked about</a> was announced this week, availability won’t be for a few months though.</p>
<p>You can read about the update on the Canon Germany web site.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canon.de/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Consumer_News/Cameras_Accessories/EOS-1D_C_feature_upgrade.aspx" target="_blank">Read the press release</a> (in German) | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/855962-REG/Canon_EOS_1D_C_EOS_1D_C_4K_Cinema.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Buy the Canon EOS-1D C</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 30, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Which customer will this make happy?



Europe

(and a few other areas)


----------



## x-vision (Jan 30, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> Canon EOS-1D C Firmware for 25p Coming in April



Fantastic news ... for the total of five buyers worldwide who bought the 1DC. 
(Uhm, is there actually even one buyer??? )


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 30, 2013)

x-vision said:


> Fantastic news ... for the total of five buyers worldwide who bought the 1DC.
> (Uhm, is there actually even one buyer??? )



They are probably busy making money and haven't got the time to post complaints on CR 

But I also think that the latest "news" considering 1dx and 1dc firmwares are not exactly what the assembled community had expected from Canon's advancement in the dslr segment...


----------

